# GoodReader et Secret Folder : mais comment ça marche ???!!!



## Macincal (12 Février 2013)

Bonjour. J'ai acheté et installé GoodReader et Secret Folder sur le Ipad mini que je viens d'acheter (je suis donc novice en Ipad), mais comment ça marche ???!!!

Par exemple, j'ai écrit et enregistré sur mon Ipad trois fichiers textes en "Pages" et trois autres en "Quickoffice", je les vois, je les situe, je peux les ouvrir dans la page d'accueil de "Pages" et dans celle de Quickoffice, comment puis-je les rendre invisibles et/ou inaccessibles avec ces GoodReader et Secret Folder ? Ces applications servent-elles à ça ? Servent-elles à quelque chose ? :-(

Ce Ipad est vraiment génial. C'est ma première petite contrariété. Merci par avance de votre aide.


----------



## Lauange (12 Février 2013)

Salut,

Goodreader est un lecteur de fichier et secret folder permet de stocker dans un répertoire tes fichiers et des les protéger par un mot de passe.


----------



## Macincal (12 Février 2013)

Merci Lauange, mais ça je le savais déjà à peu près. Et j'ai cru comprendre aussi que GoodReader assurait une certaine confidentialité des fichiers.
Ce que j'aimerais savoir c'est : 

"Par exemple, j'ai écrit et enregistré sur mon Ipad trois fichiers textes en "Pages" et trois autres en "Quickoffice", je les vois, je les situe, je peux les ouvrir dans la page d'accueil de "Pages" et dans celle de Quickoffice, comment puis-je les rendre invisibles et/ou inaccessibles avec ces GoodReader et Secret Folder ?"

Comment faire passer les fichiers pages ou quickoffice du ipad dans les dossiers ou répertoires GoodReader ou Secret folder ?
Pour les photos ou videos, ça semble plus simple, mais quid des textes, ou tableurs, ou PDF etc ?


----------



## MiWii (12 Février 2013)

Tu te les envoies par mail, puis ensuite tu choisis "ouvrir dans" et tu choisi l'appli qui t'interesse !


----------



## lineakd (12 Février 2013)

@macincal, pour gooodreader, tu ouvres ton document sur pages puis un appui sur l'icône "outils".
Tu sélectionnes "Partager/Imprimer", ouvrir dans une autre app (goodreader) et tu choisis ton format de fichier.
Après il suffit de supprimer le fichier sur pages.
Je n'utilise pas quickoffice. :rose:


----------



## MiWii (12 Février 2013)

lineakd a dit:


> @macincal, pour gooodreader, tu ouvres ton document sur pages puis un appui sur l'icône "outils".
> Tu sélectionnes "Partager/Imprimer", ouvrir dans une autre app (goodreader) et tu choisis ton format de fichier.
> Après il suffit de supprimer le fichier sur pages.
> Je n'utilise pas quickoffice. :rose:



Ah super, merci pour l'astuce, je ne la connaissait pas celle là !


----------



## Macincal (14 Février 2013)

lineakd a dit:


> @macincal, pour gooodreader, tu ouvres ton document sur pages puis un appui sur l'icône "outils".
> Tu sélectionnes "Partager/Imprimer", ouvrir dans une autre app (goodreader) et tu choisis ton format de fichier.
> Après il suffit de supprimer le fichier sur pages.
> Je n'utilise pas quickoffice. :rose:



Ok!!!!  Ça marche. Voilà une explication claire ! Merci ! Je n'ai trouvé ça nulle part sur le Net. Cool !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h51 ----------




Macincal a dit:


> Ok!!!!  Ça marche. Voilà une explication claire ! Merci ! Je n'ai trouvé ça nulle part sur le Net. Cool !



Et avec Pages vers Secret Folder, c'est la même démarche. Ça fonctionne.


----------



## BlueVelvet (15 Février 2013)

Salut,

Pour compléter (et sans parler de sécurisation des fichiers), j'ai longtemps utilisé Goodreader puis j'ai essayé l'app «officielle» d'Adobe comme PDF reader, et j'avoue que je suis assez convaincu.

C'est gratuit. Tu vois n'importe quel fichier qui t'intéresse sur ton PC/Mac, tu convertis en PDF, tu transferts sur l'iPad via iTunes... et le lecteur PDF fait le reste. On peut annoter, souligner, et créer des dossiers pour regrouper des textes... Très cool je trouve.


----------



## alinghi (22 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Dans Goodear, dans la partie "locals servers (via WIFI), il y mon MacBook pro sous le nom de "smb://MacBook-Pro-de-????.local". Lorsque je veux entrer, il me demande une authentification. J'ai essayé plusieurs fois mon nom et code de session de mon MacBook Pro, mais ça ne fonctionne pas ! De quel code parle-t-il ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h01 ----------

Je viens de trouver, il faut aller dans pomme, préférence système, partage, partage de fichiers, l'utilisateur puis activer les autorisations !

Aplus


----------

